# TinBoat Member Ingenuity needed



## Jim (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok guys (and gals),

I like the concept, but knowing I can get skirts for as little as 10 cents each I cant pay $6-$7 for these. I just can't. :LOL2: 

How do we make some of these? 

https://www.paycheckbaits.com/products.html






Gambler KO Hangover skirt.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe use a small rubber grommet. The skirt band would have to be a small rubber band to fit in the panel grove. Just a quick search: https://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/3MPL2?Pid=search


----------



## slim357 (Oct 29, 2009)

Are these skrits for jigs, or do you add them to your line in between the hook and weight


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Oct 29, 2009)

I was thinking jigs but I was wrong.


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Are these skrits for jigs, or do you add them to your line in between the hook and weight



Yes, In between the hook and weight. SUPPOSEDLY.......make it punch mats with fewer hangups.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 29, 2009)

That's kinda cool ! 8) . I'm thinking the "skirt" (not knowing how the strands are mated together) is sandwiched between two rubber devices that may snap together to hold the "skirt" in-place.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> That's kinda cool ! 8) . I'm thinking the "skirt" (not knowing how the strands are mated together) is sandwiched between two rubber devices that may snap together to hold the "skirt" in-place.



Yes I agree....What is that rubber device? :mrgreen:


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 30, 2009)

well since your looking for ingenuity you could do this.

Make a normal skirt and place the collar over a bicycle spoke nipple. Then you can put the nipple on your line and have the same "type" of device.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> well since your looking for ingenuity you could do this.
> 
> Make a normal skirt and place the collar over a bicycle spoke nipple. Then you can put the nipple on your line and have the same "type" of device.



I like it! This might work! :beer:


----------



## russ010 (Oct 30, 2009)

can you not just use skirt umbrellas? pretty much serves the same purpose. You might be able to find it cheaper somewhere... but this is what I use (dangit jim... you're posting all of my secrets!) keep up the good work!

https://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2152&CATID=65


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> can you not just use skirt umbrellas? pretty much serves the same purpose. You might be able to find it cheaper somewhere... but this is what I use (dangit jim... you're posting all of my secrets!) keep up the good work!
> 
> https://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=2152&CATID=65



I looked at those 8)


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2009)

Russ,
You get the large or the small ones? Or both? Whats the size difference


----------



## russ010 (Oct 30, 2009)

I usually get the small ones, but it really depends on how many skirts I'm using. I usually only use 1 skirt. I usually cut the cone down a little bit, or cut it off all together. The bigger ones in my opinion just don't work as well for me, but it's just a personal preference.

I'm not sure what the other guys are using for there bands, I never could find them...


----------



## Floatsum (Nov 12, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> well since your looking for ingenuity you could do this.
> 
> Make a normal skirt and place the collar over a bicycle spoke nipple. Then you can put the nipple on your line and have the same "type" of device.




Wouldn't the treads inside be abrasive to your line? [-X


----------

